# Walther pk 380



## ZEDDICUS (Mar 18, 2010)

Have had my pk for about two months very impressed with the hand gun the floating barrel may be my only complaint as it gets scratched rather easily


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ZEDDICUS (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank u first time doing this hope to learn a lot from senior members


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are required to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.


----------

